# Signature file sizes?



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

are there any rules in regard to the size of signature files?

Justin


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23162


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

so what about the people with the 300k + signatures?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> so what about the people with the 300k + signatures?


Name and shame the ignoramuses


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

209K










87K










37k


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> 209K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muhahahahahaha  :lol:

[smiley=policeman.gif]

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

hmmm I wonder which one of those should get the chop! :lol:

I shall investigate them tonight!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wak said:


> hmmm I wonder which one of those should get the chop! :lol:
> 
> I shall investigate them tonight!


Let's hope *all* of them can be reduced


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm I wonder which one of those should get the chop! :lol:
> ...


but they look so pretty


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

only 3x the limit now instead of 10x :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At least the TTOC sig pic is only 3k 

Actually it's only the Wak-TT one that is double the allowance, the VAGCheck is within allowed limits.

Wak, can you take a look at the Wak-TT one... and see what you can do with it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Before i get acusations of picking on WAK, this is a post for everybody. 

Excluding 'text', any pictures or other items in your signature should not exceed around 30k in 'total'. The 30k guide does NOT represent 'each' file you may choose to use if you are using multiple items. Please also note the size guidelines too.

Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Before i get acusations of picking on WAK, this is a post for everybody.
> 
> Excluding 'text', any pictures or other items in your signature should not exceed around 30k in 'total'. The 30k guide does NOT represent 'each' file you may choose to use if you are using multiple items. Please also note the size guidelines too.
> 
> Thanks


No Problem Kev, I'll take a look into a restruture as the limits are being enforced

I would hope that the mods here are actually looking at the number of complaints.... Unfortunately I do feel a little picked on as this hasnt been a problem for a long time.

Specially as the TT owners who do gain benefit from my links dont seem to mind, all three of my links obviously have no use to someone who does not own a TT, does the complaint from a single non tt owner have any merit...

Picked on, who elses sigs are mentioned, take a look around you and see how many other sigs break the 30k limit then come back and see who's are mentioned on this thread...... you decide Chaps....

p.s. Kev, not picking on you but.....








Breaks your own rules at 36k

however............. I not retentive enough to go around counting! :lol: , well I did to do a quick check but it was under provocation. 

And seriously Kev leave it as is I couldnt give a monkeys m8, your car looks sweet in the sig.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Before i get acusations of picking on WAK, this is a post for everybody.
> ...


Wak

If you pop my photo into photoshop or any other tool, you will see it is 31.03k which fits into the guidelines(only just i do admit). Please dont feel you are being picked on, we have been sending PMs to lots of people about their sig sizes in terms of dimensions and/or k, becasue after a recent 'pageload speed' check, things were starting to get a bit out of hand, and also people(both TT and non TT owners) browsing have been mentioning about large sig dimension sizes being blatant on their screens, especially if the user posts multiple times in one thread.

A few k either side or a few px either side isn't really here nor there, it's the larger sigs (both px and/or k) that we are trying to reduce a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure you adjusted it! :-* 36k yesterday! :twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and non rotating - lovely 8)


----------

